# Skinned and tanned



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

I’m located in the grands rapids area and I am interested in getting a few coyotes skinned and tanned. Anyone have a good spot in the north Grand Rapids area?


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

http://www.furdressing.com/

Give them a call


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I don’t believe they skin


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

If you need a spot pm me


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Best tanner is Moyle Mink and tannery in Idaho. Only bad part is freight that will just about eat you up.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

I’m not real happy with Moyles. They’ve done 9 or 10 for me over the past 6-7 years. I sent 3 to them a couple years ago, when they returned the tails had been ripped off of 2 of them. They had been sewn back on, however, it’s real obvious because the tail appears to be sewn on rotated quarter ways.
All of the previous hides are great.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

tsb3 said:


> I’m not real happy with Moyles. They’ve done 9 or 10 for me over the past 6-7 years. I sent 3 to them a couple years ago, when they returned the tails had been ripped off of 2 of them. They had been sewn back on, however, it’s real obvious because the tail appears to be sewn on rotated quarter ways.
> All of the previous hides are great.


What kind of animals?


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

^^^^ Coyotes


----------

